# CIS starting problem



## Youngbyrd (Dec 11, 2011)

So after Replacing my headgasket and re timing it and a full tune up before hand I am now having starting problems in my 83 rabbit. After I got the thing finally put back together I started her up just fine. Had a vacuum leak so it would die. Fixed that and then it started to have starting problems. I would have to pump the gas pedal if not hold it down during a start to get it going. I felt a little shake in my engine that I thought was a misfire. Did the spark plug wire test and it wasent firing in 1 or 2. So yeah I was running on two cylinders.  I pulled the injectors. Did an injector test by pulling the fuel dizzy and they didnt spray. Soaked them over night and then also cleaned the lines attached to them. Spraying throttle body cleaning down them they sprayed through the lines but with the injectors on they wouldnt. I hooked the lines back up with out the injectos on them and did the plunger test and they leaked a bit of gas but not much. Put the injectors back on and nothing again... :/ So now what could be the issue? is the fuel dizzy need to be replaced? Please Help thanks.


----------



## Youngbyrd (Dec 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## Youngbyrd (Dec 11, 2011)

ttt anyone out there?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

So you have an issue on both the ignition and fuel side...

When you are testing fueling, are you swapping in the horn relay in place of the fuel pump relay or otherwise jumping it so the fuel pumps are running? If not, you won't have pressure to run the injectors.

Figure out your ignition side first. Double check that you really aren't getting spark on 2 cylinders since that isn't a probable phenomenon because of how the system works.. It's all or none unless you someone have two bad wires.


----------



## Youngbyrd (Dec 11, 2011)

Ill check that for sure. I think I messed up during the injector test from what you said. Could my timing be off by just a hair or something? That's what someone told me it could be.


----------



## Youngbyrd (Dec 11, 2011)

Re-timed it to 0 degrees it starts up on all 4 but now it dies after a short time


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Fatten your mixture a bit. Once you get it idling on all 4, move the timing back to 6*BTDC. When the o2 sensor comes online, unplug it and use it to properly set your mixture.


----------

